# Buying land in Spain



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

I want to purchase a plot of land to build a house on. I have Identified an area nr Dolores (Alicante Region) where there is a large area laid out for building on, (I think it is called Urbana land).
The problem I have is that there are no adverts to to get any contact details from. According to some locals the land is for sale in individual plots but I cant find out who to contact.
Is there a process to find out who owns the land, If yes can anyone tell me what I should do, what to ask for etc.
I suppose I could contact a solicitor and let them do it for me but I do like to have ago at these things myself, not doing anything else at the moment.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

boldlygoes said:


> I want to purchase a plot of land to build a house on. I have Identified an area nr Dolores (Alicante Region) where there is a large area laid out for building on, (I think it is called Urbana land).
> The problem I have is that there are no adverts to to get any contact details from. According to some locals the land is for sale in individual plots but I cant find out who to contact.
> Is there a process to find out who owns the land, If yes can anyone tell me what I should do, what to ask for etc.
> I suppose I could contact a solicitor and let them do it for me but I do like to have ago at these things myself, not doing anything else at the moment.
> Thanks in advance.



You are possibly planning to embark on a very complicated, fraught and confusing project - your user name suggests you know that LOL!! I'm not trying to put you off, but make sure you do your homework and do some more, and more and more......!!!! I assume that you are in Spain, so maybe make contact with the local Ayuntamiento/town hall and ask if they have any details of this land???

Keep us posted and good luck, if you get it right it could be an exciting venture

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

boldlygoes said:


> I want to purchase a plot of land to build a house on. I have Identified an area nr Dolores (Alicante Region) where there is a large area laid out for building on, (I think it is called Urbana land).
> The problem I have is that there are no adverts to to get any contact details from. According to some locals the land is for sale in individual plots but I cant find out who to contact.
> Is there a process to find out who owns the land, If yes can anyone tell me what I should do, what to ask for etc.
> I suppose I could contact a solicitor and let them do it for me but I do like to have ago at these things myself, not doing anything else at the moment.
> Thanks in advance.



Hi there,
Use this site...

Goolzoom, Catastro + Sigpac

You can zoom in to find the plot you refer to. Go to sat view, and once you have the plot, click on it. This will give you the "Referencia Catastral". With this information you can find out anything you like. Catastro should be able to tell you who owns it. Registro de propiedad should tell you if it's registered. From that you can make sure it's already parcelled off and legal to build on (Alluntamiento will verify - ask to see the latest Plan General de Ordenanza Urbanistica, to make sure yourself the plot is within the "allowed to build" zone.

If any of the above draw a blank, either keep diging or walk away, but don't buy anything untill all the boxes are ticked.

Good luck,
Xose


----------



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info, just what I was looking for.


----------



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

Check out miparcela dot com if you are looking for other pieces of land that are definitely for sale; if you really want this one of found one with a "se vende" sign indeed, use the land register


----------



## dave waddup (Oct 22, 2010)

*dolores*



boldlygoes said:


> i want to purchase a plot of land to build a house on. I have identified an area nr dolores (alicante region) where there is a large area laid out for building on, (i think it is called urbana land).
> The problem i have is that there are no adverts to to get any contact details from. According to some locals the land is for sale in individual plots but i cant find out who to contact.
> Is there a process to find out who owns the land, if yes can anyone tell me what i should do, what to ask for etc.
> I suppose i could contact a solicitor and let them do it for me but i do like to have ago at these things myself, not doing anything else at the moment.
> Thanks in advance.


hi i live in dolores south of alicante you need to be very carefullwhen buying land and propertys are you looking at some land iin the campo as they call it or on an urbanisation if it,s in the campo you need 10.000 square meters to be legal and to build on as long as there is a shed (or a finca on it ) you can reform it , some will sell you land then you cant do any thing with it ( the land,s too small) if you get a solicitor on the case dont get one from that area get one from crevilente are you living here or are you in the uk may be if you are here we can help.
Dave


----------

